

[video] Imagine a smarter San Francisco - neeharc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlaJOE8yflo

======
gmisra
The parking-via-phone app solution has existed for almost a year:
<http://paybyphone.com/sf/>

Graffiti removal is pretty damn easy via 311:
<http://www.sf311.org/index.aspx?page=118>

And real time tracking of public transit could be better, but it's already
pretty good: <http://routesy.com/>

~~~
neeharc
Really Cool. I hadn't heard of these services until now.. Thanks

------
neeharc
ATM machines email you a confirmation when you deposit cash or cheques.

